# Upcoming Derbys



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Upcoming Fox-Coyote Derbys:
Jan 17-Lamoure
Jan 24-BCWF, Valley City--Call Bruce Anundson for more info on VC derby, 845-0469 or 845-2087


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll be there blowing up yotes with the deer rifle! :lol: :sniper:


----------

